# Water purification



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Any suggestions for a poor prepper? Need something worth my money but that can be transported to our BOL


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a simple inexpensive filter. Get two five gallon buckets with lids and one or more filter elements. I have six elements so I don't have to worry about spares. Set one lid, gasket side down, on a piece of scrap wood. Then place one bucket on the lid as if you were stacking buckets. Drill a hole through the bottom of the bucket and lid just large enough to accommodate the filter. Place that lid/bucket/filter combination on top of the other bucket and you are set to go. You can also get a spigot to place near the bottom of the lower bucket or you can move the filter combination from bucket to bucket. There are a number of good brands out there. Berkey is one of them though not the brand I purchased. Sorry, I can't remember what brand I got. This can be disassembled and the buckets placed inside each other for compact storage or transport.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's one pretty cheap at $30. They have many others also

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/CAMP-352

I like this one at $50

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/CAMP-356


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't get much cheaper then pool shock, except fer boilin it. Let it set so the heavy stuff settles out, run the rest through several layers a cloth ta remove most a the rest an then treat it.


----------

